# Waddya think about a woman owning a nice sports car?



## another shot (Apr 14, 2015)

and she was single, fun, wealthy and gorgeous

Never mind answering, just send me a hundred bucks and I will give her your number. :rofl:

What if she had bad breath, crotch rot, 12 bratty kids and a bad attitude?

Yea yea it depends on what kind of car it is! 

:lol:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## CopperTop (May 29, 2014)

Around here, all the gorgeous ones drive white Tahoes.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

When I was younger I had a nice sports car. I never gave it a second thought. Most of my guy friends had sports cars, never occurred to me it would somehow affect the way people thought of me. It was fun to drive...especially in the 80's out West. Took it to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, up to Vegas, out to San Diego and LA, drove across Texas and New Mexico, had it on the Gulf Coast too. The kids I was a nanny for loved it...so funny to see them pressed into the back of their bucket seats (this was before car seats for toddlers...) taking off from intersections, with their Big Wheels in the open hatch back, on the way to the playground. Sit back kids! If you don't do it yourselves, I have a way...

Now I'm older, I have a new kayak. The traffic these days really s*cks, you cannot really have any fun on the road. Water is better. My kayak is pretty racy :-|


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lon said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

CopperTop said:


> Around here, all the gorgeous ones drive white Tahoes.


Those ones are all married and have atleast 2carats on their finger which dares only the most brazen players.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I don't *care* what sort of car a woman drives, but certain women in certain cars are very aesthetically pleasing.

An american convertible needs a blond in a t-shirt

An Aston Martin needs a well dressed woman.

A Lamborghini needs an Italian wearing mostly leather (no one but an Italian can pull that off without looking silly).


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the same thing I thing about a man, as someone else already pointed out - "Nice car, sorry about your penis".


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, if she was my wife and didn't allow me to take it out once in a while, I'd be hurt and might not offer to clean out the empty bottles and papers lying all over. hahaha

She can pay her own damn insurance too, so there. 

Whitesnake - Here I Go Again

For some odd reason, I think of that video when I think of sports cars and women. Her name is Tawny Kitaen. She looked great back in the '80s. If you look her up, those pics are from the same era as the video. Today? not so much. Oh well........


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I already made my BMW comment. I live in a Truck town, so the sports car thing is not in my experience much. The Married women drive SUV's, The show offs Escalades. But I did see an older woman parking a BMW at the Grocery the other day. She appeared not to have the BMW attitude. I have run into that attitude with a lot of Truck guys. I figure if you are going to be like that park out in the far reaches of the parking lot.

Anyway to answer the question, The women who sport a fancy car don't impress me. I've never had patience for High Maintenance. Never could afford one anyway. 
MN


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Doesn't do anything for me. In fact, most of the time I assume she's married (yes, unfair assumption... it is what it is).

To be honest, the "prince charming" or "white knight" in me still has a thing for the broke girls driving beat up little cars, but whose class exceeds their income. Still, I consciously avoid seeking them out... because the gratification I get from being a hero only lasts until she's "saved".


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Doesn't do anything for me. In fact, most of the time I assume she's married (yes, unfair assumption... it is what it is).
> 
> To be honest, the "prince charming" or "white knight" in me still has a thing for the broke girls driving beat up little cars, but whose class exceeds their income. Still, I consciously avoid seeking them out... because the gratification I get from being a hero only lasts until she's "saved".



Hmm, have you thought about working that out in therapy?

There is no way guys should get to have all the fun.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Hmm, have you thought about working that out in therapy?
> 
> There is no way guys should get to have all the fun.


Oh it's worked out, but it's something I have to stay conscious of. I guess it's like some women having a desire to "fix" troubled men.

I've dated a few women who had sports cars. But for the most part I don't find it more or less attractive, except for one who had a genuine motorsport enthusiasm (common interest). Now if she has a motorcycle then it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

some man bought it for her hence she's off the market?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cletus said:


> I think the same thing I thing about a man, as someone else already pointed out - "Nice car, sorry about your penis".


Well Hell, I still want a 1957 Corvette Convertible. I have wanted one since I went to the Street Machine Nationals when I was 17. Now, if I get one, I am going to have to worry about some man feeling sorry for me because I have an inferiority complex about my Johnson? Oh well, I suppose I could just whip it out and slap him with it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Single, wealthy, and gorgeous? Obviously a trap. She's crazy as an outhouse rat, has a felony rap sheet, dead bodies in her basement, worships the devil, or something.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/WaAu4L2cl4c


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> http://youtu.be/WaAu4L2cl4c


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> http://youtu.be/WaAu4L2cl4c


She's a d1ck, lol.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Doesn't do anything for me. In fact, most of the time I assume she's married (yes, unfair assumption... it is what it is).
> 
> To be honest, the "prince charming" or "white knight" in me still has a thing for the broke girls driving beat up little cars, but whose class exceeds their income. Still, I consciously avoid seeking them out... because the gratification I get from being a hero only lasts until she's "saved".


Amen to this brother!!

I am an American living in Singapore. Every day near my condo I pass by Lambo's, Ferraris, Bentleys, Maseratis, you name it exotic cars everywhere. Any 99.99999% of the women in them are married

I actually feel bad for the super rich guys with trophy wives....


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just in appearance You never know everyone's full story but in general I would say they are going to be materialistic and that's not appealing for me


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> Single, wealthy, and gorgeous? Obviously a trap. She's crazy as an outhouse rat, has a felony rap sheet, dead bodies in her basement, worships the devil, or something.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Crazy is in the eye of the beholder. Felony - well there are felonies and FELONIES. Dead bodies - could be lots of reasons. Devil worship -no problem there 


Seriously though you really can't tell. She could be tired of guys who only pursue her for her looks and money.




unbelievable said:


> Single, wealthy, and gorgeous? Obviously a trap. She's crazy as an outhouse rat, has a felony rap sheet, dead bodies in her basement, worships the devil, or something.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Fozzy said:


>


LOL


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

This reminds me when I first met my wife she had a kick ass , brand new Acura RSX with a 5 speed !!! 

I knew I was ion love when I first saw her handle that stick shift


----------

